# Has anyone tried "Merrick " pet food?



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I started giving my fluff the canned Merrick and it is awesome stuff. Grammy's pot pie and cowboy cookout looks and smells so good. Big chunks of meat. My dog went crazy for it. It is rated a 5 on the dog food analysis website. If you give your fluff cannded food once and a while like I do this one is a must to try. i have not tried the dry because I give Acana kibble.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

I think I remember someone on here saying that they had bought the pot pie one, and that their hubby was so excited that she had cooked. :HistericalSmiley:

Stuff must look and smell great!! HUGz! Jules


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

The canned looks good, but its very watery. I found it was too messy. You almost have to drain out the "gravy". I also hesitate with Merrick's because the own a rendering plant. That makes me nervous, since you never really know what kinds of animal parts you end up with when they render stuff, or even what kind of animal it came from in the first place.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

My son uses it,Grammy's Pot Pie,his dog loves it. I used some of his and the kids love it,but I use the Royal Canin Dental,which you have to get at the vet. If I had to switch I would consider the Merricks.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I feed my pups the Turducken. Sometimes it's got too much gravy and sometimes it doesn't. They're actually getting tired of it, but I don't know what I'd want to change to. I love the Tiki dog food, but it's pretty expensive.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I used Merrick Steak Fillets and she loved them. The only problem was as she chewed they became very stringy and got caught in her throat. I actually had to put my hands down her throat to pull the stuff out. I threw the rest of the package away.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

I haven't used Merricks, but Blue Buffalo has the pot pie, turducken and other similar homestyle in a can. It's new! I have been eyeballing it when I am at work.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

nekkidfish said:


> I think I remember someone on here saying that they had bought the pot pie one, and that their hubby was so excited that she had cooked. :HistericalSmiley:


That was probably me. Hubby has since learned (it has happened twice) that usually it is something for Toby! LOL

I did feed Toby Merricks for quite awhile. I can't say anything bad about the quality of the food--I really did like both the dry and canned. The one thing that bothered me was the place I bought it from raised their prices and I felt that Merricks had a lot of juice/gravy in it and I was paying for mostly that.


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

beckinwolf said:


> The canned looks good, but its very watery. I found it was too messy. You almost have to drain out the "gravy". I also hesitate with Merrick's because the own a rendering plant. That makes me nervous, since you never really know what kinds of animal parts you end up with when they render stuff, or even what kind of animal it came from in the first place.


I used Merrick until I also found out about the rendering plant and so went with another premium brand. Now I home cook!


----------

